# a good introduction to french chansons genra in my eyes



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If your knew to french chansons genra and dont know were to look for something quite decent than my friend i got something for you.Simply called French chansons this amazing offering on naxos rooster featured none other than, the greatest of french chansons era period, during the franco-flemish school of art triumph.

You get big name like: Josquin, Jannequin,Sermisy, Lassus, Arcadelt, clemens , de costely en many more. Total track list rack up 27 songs for 60.01 minutes of pleasure.

The ensemble is The scholars of London

So newbie you know what to get , cost of admission is fairly cheap... dont esitate try this one.

:tiphat:


----------

